# Trade Warrior Trump...



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2018)

I was just reading about this new trade agreement Trump is working on with Mexico, and saw some positives.  I like for example that from here on out Mexico is going to have to pay 20% of their workers at least $16 an hour.  Which is of course way above scale for labor in Mexico.

Rather then giving away another free trade agreement that punishes us for our educated and expensive labor force, I see it as a positive that Trump wants to exert pressure the other way; by raising the wages of our partners/competitors who always seem to under cut us on labor costs.

Now if only Trump was so good at raising wage for Americans...




> *U.S. and Mexico Nearing Nafta Car Deal, Sources Say*
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-31/u-s-and-mexico-are-said-to-be-nearing-deal-in-nafta-car-talks
> 
> The U.S. and Mexico are in the final stages of negotiating a deal on rules for cars sold under Nafta, one of the biggest sticking points in discussions to overhaul the North American Free Trade Agreement, according to five people familiar with the talks.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I was just reading about this new trade agreement Trump is working on with Mexico, and saw some positives.  I like for example that from here on out Mexico is going to have to pay 20% of their workers at least $16 an hour.  Which is of course way above scale for labor in Mexico.
> 
> Rather then giving away another free trade agreement that punishes us for our educated and expensive labor force, I see it as a positive that Trump wants to exert pressure the other way; by raising the wages of our partners/competitors who always seem to under cut us on labor costs.
> 
> Now if only Trump was so good at raising wage for Americans...


By good you mean like Obama did?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I was just reading about this new trade agreement Trump is working on with Mexico, and saw some positives.  I like for example that from here on out Mexico is going to have to pay 20% of their workers at least $16 an hour.  Which is of course way above scale for labor in Mexico.
> 
> Rather then giving away another free trade agreement that punishes us for our educated and expensive labor force, I see it as a positive that Trump wants to exert pressure the other way; by raising the wages of our partners/competitors who always seem to under cut us on labor costs.
> 
> Now if only Trump was so good at raising wage for Americans...


Now if only you were good at understanding how he intends to do that according to your first paragraph.  Lol!


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I was just reading about this new trade agreement Trump is working on with Mexico, and saw some positives.  I like for example that from here on out Mexico is going to have to pay 20% of their workers at least $16 an hour.  Which is of course way above scale for labor in Mexico.
> 
> Rather then giving away another free trade agreement that punishes us for our educated and expensive labor force, I see it as a positive that Trump wants to exert pressure the other way; by raising the wages of our partners/competitors who always seem to under cut us on labor costs.
> 
> Now if only Trump was so good at raising wage for Americans...



*Go look at the job numbers for 49 of our States ( excluding California ) it's *
*working.*
*As for California, well once a Conservative gets in office that can flush out*
*the Sacramento Mexican Cartel then maybe something can happen here.*
*Until then we can all watch as the Liberal Politicians continue to transform*
*this once Great State into a Socialists Paradise....in the Image of Venezuela.*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> By good you mean like Obama did?


Honestly I would say Obama, Bush and even going back to Clinton were all down with the idea of free trade agreements.  And hey, after the fall of the Soviet Empire it makes sense to cut juicy trade deals to coax former communist countries into opening their boarders to trade.  

But to go back to my original premise, what do you think of Trumps trade deal with Mexico?  Specifically what do you think about free trade deals imposing conditions such as elevated labor costs or environmental regulations?  I am not a Trump supporter or even a Republican, but here I do agree some of those past "juicy" trade deals need to be reworked and rethought.  Trump appears to understand this and at least with Mexico has come up with a solution that is better for America.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Now if only you were good at understanding how he intends to do that according to your first paragraph.  Lol!


Oh bubs...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh bubs...


 . . . and his response is about the entirety of the intellectual discussion you will get in here from the peanut gallery on anything substantive.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I was just reading about this new trade agreement Trump is working on with Mexico, and saw some positives.  I like for example that from here on out Mexico is going to have to pay 20% of their workers at least $16 an hour.  Which is of course way above scale for labor in Mexico.
> 
> Rather then giving away another free trade agreement that punishes us for our educated and expensive labor force, I see it as a positive that Trump wants to exert pressure the other way; by raising the wages of our partners/competitors who always seem to under cut us on labor costs.
> 
> Now if only Trump was so good at raising wage for Americans...


Raising wages in Mexico could help alleviate any need for us to foot the bill for a wall. Also, those from further south would have reason to stop in Mexico and could cause some reverse migration from the US.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Honestly I would say Obama, Bush and even going back to Clinton were all down with the idea of free trade agreements.  And hey, after the fall of the Soviet Empire it makes sense to cut juicy trade deals to coax former communist countries into opening their boarders to trade.
> 
> But to go back to my original premise, what do you think of Trumps trade deal with Mexico?  Specifically what do you think about free trade deals imposing conditions such as elevated labor costs or environmental regulations?  I am not a Trump supporter or even a Republican, but here I do agree some of those past "juicy" trade deals need to be reworked and rethought.  Trump appears to understand this and at least with Mexico has come up with a solution that is better for America.


IDK, but if you like something Trump is doing, it must be fake news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Raising wages in Mexico could help alleviate any need for us to foot the bill for a wall. Also, those from further south would have reason to stop in Mexico and could cause some reverse migration from the US.


Bullshit, would you rather live in Mexico or the USA?
Dummy


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and his response is about the entirety of the intellectual discussion you will get in here from the peanut gallery on anything substantive.


Muahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....

Starting the day with a little levity from the peanut gallery...thanks Duck.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Raising wages in Mexico could help alleviate any need for us to foot the bill for a wall. Also, those from further south would have reason to stop in Mexico and could cause some reverse migration from the US.


Plus a bigger Mexican middle class with more purchasing power could only help American exporters.  

Although of course none of this will bring the manufacturing back or changes the fact that the Europeans and Japanese will continue to build cars in Mexico and ship them in as opposed to using more expensive American labor.  But it does at least change the conversation away from a race to the bottom.  Which I do believe is noteworthy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Plus a bigger Mexican middle class with more purchasing power could only help American exporters.
> 
> Although of course none of this will bring the manufacturing back or changes the fact that the Europeans and Japanese will continue to build cars in Mexico and ship them in as opposed to using more expensive American labor.  But it does at least change the conversation away from a race to the bottom.  Which I do believe is noteworthy.


With globalization and the demise of organized labor we will never again see a burgeoning American middle class. Not a race to the bottom, but more evening of the playing field globally. Our working class will just have to realize the halcyon days of providing for the world like we did post WWII are over. Unless America can come up with some industry exclusivity to once again provide to the world we are just one of them now. One can go anywhere to work with the right skills and be paid well. With the current anti-immigration climate we are no longer the first choice of the brilliant and hardworking from around the globe. There are now other options in less violent places in the world. When you consider infrastructure, healthcare, public safety, education and overall quality of life, there are many options, the USA is still the best, but field is leveling. While much of the world progresses, some countries regress or simply hold their ground.
Our struggle seems to hinge on whether we want to continue to be the, "Shining city on the hill" and the bastion for the tired, the poor and the huddled masses or do we want to close up shop.


----------



## justified (Aug 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I was just reading about this new trade agreement Trump is working on with Mexico, and saw some positives.  I like for example that from here on out Mexico is going to have to pay 20% of their workers at least $16 an hour.  Which is of course way above scale for labor in Mexico.
> 
> Rather then giving away another free trade agreement that punishes us for our educated and expensive labor force, I see it as a positive that Trump wants to exert pressure the other way; by raising the wages of our partners/competitors who always seem to under cut us on labor costs.
> 
> Now if only Trump was so good at raising wage for Americans...


It would be amazing if it worked. The larger problem is what will be the decline of the auto industry if tariffs are allowed on the industry as a whole. Consumers will not pay $1k or more per cars, and production will slow down. Sure, dealerships can try to lower fees in some way, but it will hit them, too. This is a huge segment of the economy that will suffer and many US production jobs will be at risk.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With globalization and the demise of organized labor we will never again see a burgeoning American middle class. Not a race to the bottom, but more evening of the playing field globally. Our working class will just have to realize the halcyon days of providing for the world like we did post WWII are over. Unless America can come up with some industry exclusivity to once again provide to the world we are just one of them now. One can go anywhere to work with the right skills and be paid well. With the current anti-immigration climate we are no longer the first choice of the brilliant and hardworking from around the globe. There are now other options in less violent places in the world. When you consider infrastructure, healthcare, public safety, education and overall quality of life, there are many options, the USA is still the best, but field is leveling. While much of the world progresses, some countries regress or simply hold their ground.
> Our struggle seems to hinge on whether we want to continue to be the, "Shining city on the hill" and the bastion for the tired, the poor and the huddled masses or do we want to close up shop.


The US is the best and we still allow more legal emigration than other countries.
What you have determine reminds me of Obama determining that high unemployment & low economic growth are the "new norm"...

James Pethokoukis@JimPethokoukis
June 12, 2014 11:55 am | _AEIdeas_

The good times may be over for good. In a speech to the Economic Club of New York yesterday, US Treasury Secretary Jack Lew said the US GDP growth rate, adjusted for inflation, is now projected to run a little above 2% a year. That would be a significant downshift from the 3.4% average growth rate from the end of World War II until 2007.
....the 2013 Obama budget declared, “In the 21st Century, real GDP growth in the United States is likely to be permanently slower than it was in earlier eras . . . .”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

justified said:


> It would be amazing if it worked. The larger problem is what will be the decline of the auto industry if tariffs are allowed on the industry as a whole. Consumers will not pay $1k or more per cars, and production will slow down. Sure, dealerships can try to lower fees in some way, but it will hit them, too. This is a huge segment of the economy that will suffer and many US production jobs will be at risk.


Who did you predict in the 2016 election?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 6, 2018)

justified said:


> It would be amazing if it worked. The larger problem is what will be the decline of the auto industry if tariffs are allowed on the industry as a whole. Consumers will not pay $1k or more per cars, and production will slow down. Sure, dealerships can try to lower fees in some way, but it will hit them, too. This is a huge segment of the economy that will suffer and many US production jobs will be at risk.


I don't know, it's an interesting question.  I remember when the State of California announced they were instituting California Emission Standards, and that all cars sold inside the state were going to require a catalytic converters that were something like a $1000 more per car.  And as I've never heard anyone complain about a shortage of cars in California, I'll guess that this means people kept right on buying cars.

Likewise, I would think that demanding all cars sold inside the United States be produced by "living wage" labor (i.e. requires all cars to meet some sort of minimum wage for labor that is comparable to what American labor earns), and my instinct is this won't cause a shortage of cars either.  Either in terms of the supply or demand side of the equation...


----------



## tenacious (Aug 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who did you predict in the 2016 election?


Who did you pick to win the 2012 election?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The US is the best and we still allow more legal emigration than other countries.
> What you have determine reminds me of Obama determining that high unemployment & low economic growth are the "new norm"...
> 
> James Pethokoukis@JimPethokoukis
> ...


You're talking about one quarter.  What do you think the average growth rate for the year will be?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh bubs...


Oh tenny..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and his response is about the entirety of the intellectual discussion you will get in here from the peanut gallery on anything substantive.


How intellectual of you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Raising wages in Mexico could help alleviate any need for us to foot the bill for a wall. Also, those from further south would have reason to stop in Mexico and could cause some reverse migration from the US.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Who did you pick to win the 2012 election?


The pussy romney.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Plus a bigger Mexican middle class with more purchasing power could only help American exporters.
> 
> Although of course none of this will bring the manufacturing back or changes the fact that the Europeans and Japanese will continue to build cars in Mexico and ship them in as opposed to using more expensive American labor.  But it does at least change the conversation away from a race to the bottom.  Which I do believe is noteworthy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With globalization and the demise of organized labor we will never again see a burgeoning American middle class.


I really don't know where you people come from.  I'm embarrassed for you and tenny.  Just tell me this, when did you two haters start agreeing with Trump's labor mandates as the road to prosperity?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You're talking about one quarter.  What do you think the average growth rate for the year will be?


It'll be higher than 2%.
The new normal...????
Horse shit!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2018)

justified said:


> It would be amazing if it worked. The larger problem is what will be the decline of the auto industry if tariffs are allowed on the industry as a whole. Consumers will not pay $1k or more per cars, and production will slow down. Sure, dealerships can try to lower fees in some way, but it will hit them, too. This is a huge segment of the economy that will suffer and many US production jobs will be at risk.


All we have to do is increase the minimum wage and lower income tax rates!!  Problem solved.  Just like in Seattle.  What's wrong with you people?  Don't you know that the government is filled with Finance guys like Jack Lew that know how to solve financial problems?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

Hot Air

Minnesota minimum wage hike leads to predictable results

Minnesota’s minimum wage hikes have led to slower job growth in the restaurant industry and significant job losses among younger workers, a new study has found.

Noah Williams, professor of Economics and director of the Center for Research on the Wisconsin Economics at the University of Wisconsin, compared jobs and economic data in Minnesota and Wisconsin since Minnesota began increasing its minimum wage in 2014…

Those minimum wage hikes have led to slower job growth as compared to neighboring Wisconsin, particularly in the restaurant industry and among younger workers, Williams research found.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/08/06/minnesota-minimum-wage-hike-leads-predictable-results/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiA39rG69rcAhVHPK0KHWXiBJcQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw0yZ0hFtfiUhvPTAmCzKrbj


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

I heard Trump was revoking security clearance in an attempt to deflect away from a bad news cycle.  
Hmm.... honestly I wish he'd go back to trade.  It's like the one issue I kinda agree with him on (mostly).


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I heard Trump was revoking security clearance in an attempt to deflect away from a bad news does not want to talk to her.cycle.
> Hmm.... honestly I wish he'd go back to trade.  It's like the one issue I kinda agree with him on (mostly).


Driving home from the store today, I heard a radio interview today with the head of a steel-products company.  She said that they were able to make a little extra by billing products as if they had bought their raw steel with the 25% tariff already on it, but now their raw stock inventory is depleted and her bank is balking on financing the new costs.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Driving home from the store today, I heard a radio interview today with the head of a steel-products company.  She said that they were able to make a little extra by billing products as if they had bought their raw steel with the 25% tariff already on it, but now their raw stock inventory is depleted and her bank is balking on financing the new costs.


I bet they are having trouble getting a bank to set terms longer then the two years Trump will be in office.  That said, overall it seems like US Steel isn't doing to bad...

https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/NUE?p=NUE&.tsrc=fin-srch


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I bet they are having trouble getting a bank to set terms longer then the two years Trump will be in office.  That said, overall it seems like US Steel isn't doing to bad...
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/NUE?p=NUE&.tsrc=fin-srch


Too, tool.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

*Democrats Library.....*


----------



## tenacious (Sep 1, 2018)

So where are things with this trade war against China?  A little off topic, but I can't help but notice that seems like Trumps tax cuts are costing them more then said trade war...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So where are things with this trade war against China?  A little off topic, but I can't help but notice that seems like Trumps tax cuts are costing them more then said trade war...


Really?


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So where are things with this trade war against China?  A little off topic, but I can't help but notice that seems like Trumps tax cuts are costing them more then said trade war...


T is recovering part of the costs by canceling the annual government-employee wage and pension adjustments.  To make up for showing this lack of respect to veterans, t stands silently with his hand on his heart during the playing of the Star-Spangled Banner.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2018)

espola said:


> T is recovering part of the costs by canceling the annual government-employee wage and pension adjustments.  To make up for showing this lack of respect to veterans, t stands silently with his hand on his heart during the playing of the Star-Spangled Banner.


Sucker


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2018)

espola said:


> T is recovering part of the costs by canceling the annual government-employee wage and pension adjustments.  To make up for showing this lack of respect to veterans, t stands silently with his hand on his heart during the playing of the Star-Spangled Banner.


 . . . cuz he doesn't know the words.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2018)

You people crack me up.


----------



## nononono (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . cuz he doesn't know the words.



*About par for the course.....once again you publicly display your complete ignorance...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *About par for the course.....once again you publicly display your complete ignorance...*


Trump is a modern day know nothing, his ignorance is complete. You attack me because you can't defend him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is a modern day know nothing, his ignorance is complete. You attack me because you can't defend him.


You wanna bet the fem from Canada caves?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You wanna bet the fem from Canada caves?


Her's gonna blow over like a pop-up in a tornado.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You wanna bet the fem from Canada caves?


Brooke Henderson?


----------



## tenacious (Sep 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people crack me up.


Yes bubs, but (and I'm only saying this because I'm your friend and it's true) your kinda stupid.  
So hearing your confused isn't really all that surprising.  Although it is a bit sad...


----------



## tenacious (Sep 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Brooke Henderson?


Yea I was trying to guess who he was referring too...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yea I was trying to guess who he was referring too...


You are correct, too many fems up north. I will try and be more specific.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes bubs, but (and I'm only saying this because I'm your friend and it's true) your kinda stupid.
> So hearing your confused isn't really all that surprising.  Although it is a bit sad...


If you did that on purpose it was funny.
If you didnt, its still funny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are correct, too many fems up north. I will try and be more specific.


The eyebrow wig.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes bubs, but (and I'm only saying this because I'm your friend and it's true) your kinda stupid.
> So hearing your confused isn't really all that surprising.  Although it is a bit sad...


Grammarly.com.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Grammarly.com.


Jr. Editor at your service.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Jr. Editor at your service.


And they wonder why people are laughing at their superior intellect.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are correct, too many fems up north. I will try and be more specific.


Why do you hate women?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you hate women?


He hates women?
He never mentioned it to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you hate women?


I used to like women until I met you.
Are you calling Trudeau  woman?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is a modern day know nothing, his ignorance is complete. You attack me because you can't defend him.


Seemingly delusional.....


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is a modern day know nothing, his ignorance is complete. You attack me because you can't defend him.


*Dude I attack YOU because of the constant Lies and Idiocy displayed....*

*Tell the TRUTH and stop being an Idiot and the " attacks " will cease.*


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you did that on purpose it was funny.
> If you didnt, its still funny.


Lol... oh Ricky.  Your confusing education with intelligence. 
Go back through all my posts, you find I've never claimed to be anything other then a simple man asking simple questions.  And yet, even I can see both you and bubs are a couple of knuckleheads.  Not because you're uneducated men- but because god just didn't give you any brains. 

Got to tell you, reading Lion in here rant about political correctness and how it really is harming the country.  Case in point, going back to about the introduction of Sarah Palin... it has somehow become politically incorrect to point out obvious stupidity, especially in conservative circles.  Well I'm done being politically correct when it comes to "stupid"- and I'm going to start calling it out.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Lol... oh Ricky.  Your confusing education with intelligence.
> Go back through all my posts, you find I've never claimed to be anything other then a simple man asking simple questions.  And yet, even I can see both you and bubs are a couple of knuckleheads.  Not because you're uneducated men- but because god just didn't give you any brains.
> 
> Got to tell you, reading Lion in here rant about political correctness and how it really is harming the country.  Case in point, going back to about the introduction of Sarah Palin... it has somehow become politically incorrect to point out obvious stupidity, especially in conservative circles.  Well I'm done being politically correct when it comes to "stupid"- and I'm going to start calling it out.


Good for you.

After I died in the ER 12 days ago (and I have the medical records to back up that statement) I did something yesterday I haven't done since the 60's - I went to church.  After the service during the traditional handshakes, I told the Senior Pastor a bit of my situation, and that I felt I was living on borrowed time and didn't want to waste it, he showed me that the church has a dinner every Wednesday and invited me to come and talk more about it then.

My position right now is that the idiots who try to waste my time here (and you know who you are) can go fuck yourselves and let us know when you have learned to switch hands without missing a stroke.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Good for you.
> 
> After I died in the ER 12 days ago (and I have the medical records to back up that statement) I did something yesterday I haven't done since the 60's - I went to church.  After the service during the traditional handshakes, I told the Senior Pastor a bit of my situation, and that I felt I was living on borrowed time and didn't want to waste it, he showed me that the church has a dinner every Wednesday and invited me to come and talk more about it then.
> 
> My position right now is that the idiots who try to waste my time here (and you know who you are) can go fuck yourselves and let us know when you have learned to switch hands without missing a stroke.


Nobody can waste your time but you.
Good to see you attempt to find some perspective.
Good luck.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nobody can waste your time but you.
> Good to see you attempt to find some perspective.
> Good luck.


I'm not going to waste any more time or effort being polite to the dimmer bulbs who post in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Good for you.
> 
> After I died in the ER 12 days ago (and I have the medical records to back up that statement) I did something yesterday I haven't done since the 60's - I went to church.  After the service during the traditional handshakes, I told the Senior Pastor a bit of my situation, and that I felt I was living on borrowed time and didn't want to waste it, he showed me that the church has a dinner every Wednesday and invited me to come and talk more about it then.
> 
> My position right now is that the idiots who try to waste my time here (and you know who you are) can go fuck yourselves and let us know when you have learned to switch hands without missing a stroke.


Even God doesn't want you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm not going to waste any more time or effort being polite to the dimmer bulbs who post in here.


As long as you understand that nobody here is attempting to waste your time.
You can take responsibility for that all by yourself.
I waste my own time here, and your time is all yours.
I will miss your politeness, though. lol.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm not going to waste any more time or effort being polite to the dimmer bulbs who post in here.


I understand the problems of bullying and crushing people's spirit. But for the good of humanity we as citizens need to be able to call out stupid.  Yes I understand that Republican's don't want to hear that their control of the government is seen as chaotic, divisive and often literally STUPID- but hiding from the problem isn't a plan to fix said problem..


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I understand the problems of bullying and crushing people's spirit. But for the good of humanity we as citizens need to be able to call out stupid.  Yes I understand that Republican's don't want to hear that their control of the government is seen as chaotic, divisive and often literally STUPID- but hiding from the problem isn't a plan to fix said problem..


So noble.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So noble.


Well I'm kind of a giver taker.  Sometimes I take, this time I gave.  As when I can, I do...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So noble.


So Husker.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

*A Code Pink Rodent....*


----------



## tenacious (Oct 2, 2018)

Well I think it's safe to say we're in a trade war with China?  
I know the hurt is real, but I'd say this is one aspect of the Trump agenda where I'm on board.  It sure seems like we've been getting the short even of these trade deals for a long time and I'm happy he's trying to get it sorted.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Good for you.
> 
> After I died in the ER 12 days ago (and I have the medical records to back up that statement) I did something yesterday I haven't done since the 60's - I went to church.  After the service during the traditional handshakes, I told the Senior Pastor a bit of my situation, and that I felt I was living on borrowed time and didn't want to waste it, he showed me that the church has a dinner every Wednesday and invited me to come and talk more about it then.
> 
> My position right now is that the idiots who try to waste my time here (and you know who you are) can go fuck yourselves and let us know when you have learned to switch hands without missing a stroke.


"After I died in the ER 12 days ago".  What a statement.
How are you doing Espola?  I've been thinking about you.  Hope all is well? 

I know you're not religious E, and not to get soppy, as I'd guess it won't be angels and walking towards the light...  but you ever think about what happens when someone passes?  Ever since I gave up on religion I've just been trying to figure out just what I think...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm not going to waste any more time or effort being polite to the dimmer bulbs who post in here.


Good idea since you don't have much time left anyway.


----------



## espola (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> "After I died in the ER 12 days ago".  What a statement.
> How are you doing Espola?  I've been thinking about you.  Hope all is well?
> 
> I know you're not religious E, and not to get soppy, as I'd guess it won't be angels and walking towards the light...  but you ever think about what happens when someone passes?  Ever since I gave up on religion I've just been trying to figure out just what I think...


I now have a neurologist instead of a GP as "my doctor".  He says that based on all the test results since the incident that he doesn't know what happened.  I am scheduled for another EEG at the end of the month, and he thinks DMV will allow me to drive again in December or so if the tests are clean then.


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I now have a neurologist instead of a GP as "my doctor".  He says that based on all the test results since the incident that he doesn't know what happened.  I am scheduled for another EEG at the end of the month, and he thinks DMV will allow me to drive again in December or so if the tests are clean then.



*You're wasting your time, did you return all of the stolen material *
*you procured....If not, now's a good time to start.....*
*The gate keeper knows all !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I now have a neurologist instead of a GP as "my doctor".  He says that based on all the test results since the incident that he doesn't know what happened.  I am scheduled for another EEG at the end of the month, and he thinks DMV will allow me to drive again in December or so if the tests are clean then.


You should have a proctologist for what ails you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> "After I died in the ER 12 days ago".  What a statement.
> How are you doing Espola?  I've been thinking about you.  Hope all is well?
> 
> I know you're not religious E, and not to get soppy, as I'd guess it won't be angels and walking towards the light...  but you ever think about what happens when someone passes?  Ever since I gave up on religion I've just been trying to figure out just what I think...


Deep thoughts?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> "After I died in the ER 12 days ago".  What a statement.
> How are you doing Espola?  I've been thinking about you.  Hope all is well?
> 
> I know you're not religious E, and not to get soppy, as I'd guess it won't be angels and walking towards the light...  but you ever think about what happens when someone passes?  Ever since I gave up on religion I've just been trying to figure out just what I think...


You think whatever talking points are sent to you daily.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I now have a neurologist instead of a GP as "my doctor".  He says that based on all the test results since the incident that he doesn't know what happened.  I am scheduled for another EEG at the end of the month, and he thinks DMV will allow me to drive again in December or so if the tests are clean then.


Good to hear you're feeling better, and also the license.  Life in Southern California without a car is no life at all.  Hopefully the quacks are able to figure out what happened.  

Anyway in my book you're a good egg E.  And I always enjoy reading your posts and insights.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Deep thoughts?


I like that question mark at the end.  Like you're saying, perhaps its one of those mythical "deep thoughts"?


----------



## tenacious (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well I think it's safe to say we're in a trade war with China?
> I know the hurt is real, but I'd say this is one aspect of the Trump agenda where I'm on board.  It sure seems like we've been getting the short even of these trade deals for a long time and I'm happy he's trying to get it sorted.


So no thoughts on the trade war.  
Too bad Joe and the other crazies chased off all the smart Republicans.  The level of conversation sure has gone down...


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Good to hear you're feeling better, and also the license.  Life in Southern California without a car is no life at all.  Hopefully the quacks are able to figure out what happened.
> 
> Anyway in my book you're a good egg E.  And I always enjoy reading your posts and insights.


*If you e-mail him he'll let you come over and roll a thief over and *
*wash the butt, then you can take the stolen product back to it's *
*rightful owner...Ya see, you get Butt n Balls in one trip...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So no thoughts on the trade war.
> Too bad Joe and the other crazies chased off all the smart Republicans.  The level of conversation sure has gone down...


So, you have only yourself to try and impress.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you have only yourself to try and impress.


Oh I'm hurt by that Joe.  How!  How I want to impress you.  And now I will live in utter agony knowing I never can!  Poor me....  

lol


----------



## tenacious (Oct 4, 2018)

Still nothing in here.  
Speaking of nothing... Bruddah I'm calling you out.  With you're military background why don't you tell us what Trump should do in NK?  
And this time, I'll critique your "ideas".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Still nothing in here.
> Speaking of nothing... Bruddah I'm calling you out.  With you're military background why don't you tell us what Trump should do in NK?
> And this time, I'll critique your "ideas".


Good luck with that, dizzy isn't the step up and make a decision kinds guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good luck with that, dizzy isn't the step up and make a decision kinds guy.


Husker the great.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Still nothing in here.
> Speaking of nothing... Bruddah I'm calling you out.  With you're military background why don't you tell us what Trump should do in NK?
> And this time, I'll critique your "ideas".


Okay.  In the mean time.  Donny and Kimmy should continue to talk while we maintain a strong military in the region.  That way, all countries in that region can continue to export/import goods to/from the world without hinderances.  You know thatʻs what itʻs all about right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good luck with that, dizzy isn't the step up and make a decision kinds guy.


Speaking of Dizzy, howʻs it going Husker Du-rvish?


----------



## tenacious (Oct 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Okay.  In the mean time.  Donny and Kimmy should continue to talk while we maintain a strong military in the region.  That way, all countries in that region can continue to export/import goods to/from the world without hinderances.  You know thatʻs what itʻs all about right?


Why would that be what it's all about?  NK has a tiny economy... they aren't players in the market economy. 

Now maybe one could say it's about them wanting access to the market economy, if you wanted to consider their side and what their endgame might be.  Especially now that China and Russia are charting out how dictatorships will function here in the 21st century.  But no I certainly don't think we're over their become of trade, so much as regional control.

Also wasn't Trump's thing that we couldn't afford to wait.  Has the NK yet stopped working on those missiles?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2018)

*Chinese, Russian and North Korean deputy foreign ministers have met in Moscow to coordinate a trilateral approach to the denuclearization process on the Korean peninsula, and called on the U.N. Security Council to “adjust” the current sanctions regime against Pyongyang.

This is in contrast to the Trump administration’s declaration that tough sanctions would remain on North Korea until its complete denuclearization.*

entire article:
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/10/10/china-russia-north-korea-sanctions-891640


----------



## nononono (Oct 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Why would that be what it's all about?  NK has a tiny economy... they aren't players in the market economy.
> 
> Now maybe one could say it's about them wanting access to the market economy, if you wanted to consider their side and what their endgame might be.  Especially now that China and Russia are charting out how dictatorships will function here in the 21st century.  But no I certainly don't think we're over their become of trade, so much as regional control.
> 
> Also wasn't Trump's thing that we couldn't afford to wait.  Has the NK yet stopped working on those missiles?


*Mr Turd.....If you're going to discuss " Real " World aspects I suggest you understand " Real " World*
*subject matter.....*

*Jumping from Dr Seuss to World Economy discussions is .....shall we say ...Out of your League.*

*Baby steps Mr Turd....Baby steps.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 12, 2018)

"It's just a correction we saw coming."

The foxes watching the hen house . . .

Trump’s desire to protect weapons sales and family’s relationship with Saudi monarchy could prompt clash with Republicans.

jamal-khashoggi-saudi-arabia-under-pressure-from-trump-administration


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "It's just a correction we saw coming."
> 
> The foxes watching the hen house . . .
> 
> ...



*Trollin Trollin Trollin*
*Rodent's mind is a Rollin*
*That little sack is Swollen*
*Like ....Rawhide !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Why would that be what it's all about?  NK has a tiny economy... they aren't players in the market economy.
> 
> Now maybe one could say it's about them wanting access to the market economy, if you wanted to consider their side and what their endgame might be.  Especially now that China and Russia are charting out how dictatorships will function here in the 21st century.  But no I certainly don't think we're over their become of trade, so much as regional control.
> 
> Also wasn't Trump's thing that we couldn't afford to wait.  Has the NK yet stopped working on those missiles?


Iʻm glad we agree that regional control is required for trading to take place.  And I am glad you  brought up China.  Theyʻve been making regional moves for decades now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Why would that be what it's all about?  NK has a tiny economy... they aren't players in the market economy.
> 
> Now maybe one could say it's about them wanting access to the market economy, if you wanted to consider their side and what their endgame might be.  Especially now that China and Russia are charting out how dictatorships will function here in the 21st century.  But no I certainly don't think we're over their become of trade, so much as regional control.
> 
> Also wasn't Trump's thing that we couldn't afford to wait.  Has the NK yet stopped working on those missiles?


You answered your own questions.  Iʻm okay with those answers.  They all point to stable trade.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You answered your own questions.  Iʻm okay with those answers.  They all point to stable trade.


Nothing in the Trump realm is stable or endeavors to establish such.


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing in the Trump realm is stable or endeavors to establish such.



*Yeah....he just " Stumbled " upon Billions of Dollars didn't he.....*

*You endeavor to establish your unstable nature within " Your " realm *
*don't you Pussyman.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing in the Trump realm is stable or endeavors to establish such.


You people crack me up.


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people crack me up.


*Like the rest of the Democrats, the resident Rodent Pussyman wants to see failure*
*under " Our " POTUS so bad it seems he'd wack off a toe just to try and inflict pain*
*upon him....*
*But alas the pain will only go from HIS toe to HIS brain, just as the Feds raising the *
*rates will only inflict pain upon the Democrats, as we Americans can see through the *
*scam they are trying to pull....*
*This coming Monday will be like any other Monday......but not for Democrats !!!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 14, 2018)

MAGA
https://twitter.com/WayneDupreeShow/status/1051238713966120961


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Like the rest of the Democrats, the resident Rodent Pussyman wants to see failure*
> *under " Our " POTUS so bad it seems he'd wack off a toe just to try and inflict pain*
> *upon him....*
> *But alas the pain will only go from HIS toe to HIS brain, just as the Feds raising the *
> ...


We must not mistake Rodents instability for everyone else's stability.  You know that one size fits all mentality that he and his girl Ocasio like.


----------

